# how is your day going ?



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*How is your day?*

*This is how I heard YOUR day was going???*

*First you had trouble getting out of bed*










You had a stiff neck









You felt like you had a hangover and you weren't even drinking last night









Your new diet really doesn't seem to be working out









You pulled a muscle when you tried to exercise









Your new hat looked better on you at the store









You keep losing things









The boss chewed you out at work









You got caught in the rain at lunchtime









Then the lunch you had didn't seem to agree with you









You feel trapped









Uninvited guests showed up at dinnertime









On top of that you think you're coming down with the flu









And finally, you're alone in the house at night when you think you hear a noise in the basement ......................................................................................................................................................................................

MAYBE TOMORROW WILL BE BETTER!!








​


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh Dan.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Day do I get royalities for using my picture


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Love it! Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

that was nice…I have quite a few people I need to send this too…very cute…


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

that was funny! thanks for posting it!


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

I enjoyed this with my cat crap coffee! thanks Dan


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks, Dan. This made my day.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Odie is going to take offense. He think's the place is going to the dogs….BTW, is there a bag in your future?


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Dan, what a great way to start my day. Thanks.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Gary, put a sock in it. Dan, we've all been there ….


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Odie…dog ate my sock….
BTW Dan, any more news on your job? Big boys made decisions yet? If so, I hope it's in your favor.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DON'T LIKE CATS


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dan;

Great photos.

Good for a laugh.

Lee


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​
MITTEN KITTENS: Yubi, left, and Smeagol were born with extra digits.
Relevant offers

Martin Dobson's two kittens are all at sixes and sevens. Toes that is.

When the mother Baby gave birth to five kittens six weeks ago the Beach Haven resident noticed two had larger feet.

Four toes and a thumb on a cat's front paw is normal. Mr Dobson saw the male had six digits on all feet and his sister had seven on her front paws and six on the back. They also have opposable thumbs.

Their names are Yubi for the male, which means fingers in Japanese, and Smeagol for the female because of her resemblance to the Lord of the Rings character.

Mr Dobson called his partner Kathryn Reid and told her there was a "kitten surprise" waiting for her.

They learned the cats are polydactyls, the result of a genetic mutation. Polydactyly normally occurs only in the front paws. For it to affect all four is less common.

They are also known as mitten or thumb cats because they can learn to pick up things, open latches or move objects with near-human dexterity.

But the condition can cause problems learning to walk or climb and Ms Reid says Yubi often spins and stumbles when taking off to run.

Nobel Prize-winning author Ernest Hemingway is thought to have grown fond of polydactyls after he was given a six-toed cat by a ship's captain.

His former home in Key West, Florida, became a museum and home to his cats. It houses about 50 descendants, about half of them polydactyls.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## lumberfun (Apr 3, 2009)

Made my day Mr. Dan..being a Cat Lover as well…I did enjoy the change from woood projects now and than..great Photo's…


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

Smeagol has some daggers on her. I remember when my two were that little. Pratt and Whitney. In hindsite I should have named them Pinky and the Brain.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This is exactly why you should always, ALWAYS… twirl once in front of the mirror before leaving the house.

But just think how many people she made smile throughout the day.










​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I thought I would save this "other uses for duct tape" for a special occasion. It goes great with what's above. No butt crack for this guy.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/humor/********************_by_SCHPONG.jpg


















​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Heart Attack

A man suffered a serious heart attack and had open heart bypass surgery.

He awakened from the surgery to find himself in the care of nuns at a Catholic Hospital .

As he was recovering, a nun asked him questions regarding how he was going to pay for his treatment.

She asked if he had health insurance.
He replied, in a raspy voice, 'No health insurance.'

The nun asked if he had money in the bank.
He replied. 'No money in the bank.'

The nun asked, 'Do you have a relative who could help you?'

He said, 'I only have a spinster sister, who is a nun.

The nun became agitated and announced loudly,

'Nuns are not spinsters! Nuns are married to God'.

The patient replied,

'Send the bill to my brother-in-law.'


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn threads gone to the cats…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

animals we couldn't live without them beautiful thanks God.Alistair


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/humor/Sometimes-You-Just-Get-********************_500x500.jpg









​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

The mailman needs some duct tape Grumpy


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I thing the old lady needs a new pair of glasses or is she just a bit kinky. LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

That would be a "I just shat myself!" moment.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

http://i148.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid148.photobucket.com/albums/s24/NaztyBoi/Funny%20Stuff/BaddayMom.flv&sr=1


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Signs You're Going to Have a Bad Day

You know it's going to be a bad day when . . .

. . . your twin sister forgets your birthday.

. . . you wake up face down on the pavement.

. . . you put your bra on backwards and it fits better.

. . . you call suicide prevention and they put you on hold.

. . . you see a "60 Minutes news team" waiting in your outer office.

. . . your birthday cake collapses from the weight of the candles.

. . . your only son tells you he wishes Anita Bryant would mind her own business.

. . . you want to put on the clothes you wore home from the party, and there aren't any.

. . . you turn on the TV news and they're displaying emergency routes out of your city.

. . . the woman you've been seeing on the side begins to look like your wife.

. . . you wake up to discover that your water bed broke and then you realize that you don't have a water bed.

. . . your horn goes off accidently and remains stuck as you follow a group of Hell's Angels on the freeway.

. . . you get a rejection notice from the HUMOR Listserver saying that you're no longer funny

. . . your doctor tells you, "Well, I have bad news and good news…"

. . . you open the paper and find your picture under a caption that reads:
"WANTED: DEAD OR ALIVE!"

. . . your ex-lover calls and tells you he has 6 days to live, and that you'd better get the Test

. . . you wake up at work naked in front of your co-workers

. . . when someone accuses you of faking humor

. . . your lover tells you, "I'm sub-letting another apartment and the movers are here to move
me."

. . . you have an appointment in 10 minutes and you just woke up

. . . you need your chocoholic fix and the government just banned chocolate!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

http://i184.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid184.photobucket.com/albums/x119/rolslemon/my%20funny%20stuff/badday.flv&sr=1


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

A woman calls her boss one morning and tells him that she is staying home because she is not feeling well.

"What's the matter?" he asks.

"I have a case of anal glaucoma," she says in a weak voice.

"What the hell is anal glaucoma?"

"I can't see my ass coming into work today."


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

IS THERE SOMETHING WRONG WITH THIS ATTIRE?????


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Y'all need help


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Yes, it's a happy day !*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*LOOK, I found another one.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

If a dog was the teacher you would learn stuff like: 
When loved ones come home, always run to greet them. 
Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride. 
Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy. 
When it's in your best interest, practice obedience. 
Let others know when they've invaded your territory.. 
Take naps. 
Stretch before rising. 
Run, romp, and play daily. 
Thrive on attention and let people touch you. 
Avoid biting when a simple growl will do. 
On warm days, stop to lie on your back in the grass. 
On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree. 
When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body. 
No matter how often you're scolded, don't buy into the guilt thing and pout .. Run right back and make friends.. 
Delight in the simple joy of a long walk. 
Eat with gusto and enthusiasm. Stop when you have had enough. 
Be loyal. Never pretend to be something you're not. 
If what you want lies buried, dig until you find it. 
When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by and nuzzle them gently.

*And never trust anyone until you have sniffed their butt*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

that would may a good slide show. with photos for each sentence.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Another request … at least it's a cat.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------

